# 125 Gal Mix



## DeViANtX (Jun 19, 2007)

What do you think? I have a bunch of labs, that do not stop reproducing. Theres so many rocks in there that at least 5 from each batch survive. Any suggestions?


















































Identification for blue?


----------



## aroussel (Mar 5, 2003)

Very nice tank and clean . I like the mix of colors!


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Ahahaha. I had the same problem with my labs. They do breed very easily, and can quickly overtake a tank.

I suggest either venting them and getting rid of the females, sell a certain amount every few months, or get rid of them all together - which is what I did.

Otherwise, the tank is awesome! I actually really appreciate you posting it, because I was contemplating what the mix of holey rock and lava rock would look like. I like it! Did you get you lava rock from any specific place?

Very nice mix, minus so many yellows. I love the shot of the two peacocks - what kind are they each?


----------



## DeViANtX (Jun 19, 2007)

I purchased the lava from from my lfs for about 9 bucks for the larger 2 hole ones. No one i know wants free labs lol. I dont know what kind of peacocks those are I have 3 of them and assume there all males because all they do is chase. All the fish get along very well. The calianos chase each other bc i think i have 3 males 2 females or 4 males and one poor female. The bumblebees are probably the wildest 3 in the tank.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

Bumblebees are a terror :lol: I tried keeping them, didn't work.

I would post here on our Trading Post or maybe on AquaBid to sell/find a new home for the yellows? I got very lucky and had someone in my area see my pleas on here and offer to buy them :thumb: If anything, maybe a LFS will take them from you?


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Great looking tank. And a nice looking boob in the painting over the tank. :lol:


----------



## DeViANtX (Jun 19, 2007)

haha


----------



## KoenEeckhoudt (Oct 28, 2007)

rgr4475 said:


> Great looking tank. And a nice looking boob in the painting over the tank. :lol:


:lol: :lol:

very nice tank dude.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice tank, lots of colours, and healthy fish too! You've done a great job! :thumb:


----------

